# Crazy chalice



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Name this chalice contest. Coral magazine is offering this chalice to someone who comes up with a name,
I don't care what you call it, this is super sexy!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

50 shades of WILD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha! Ya gotta enter the contest on the magazine website. That's a good choice.

My idea was
Twilight zone chalice.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Name this chalice contest. Coral magazine is offering this chalice to someone who comes up with a name,
> I don't care what you call it, this is super sexy!


Well that can be tricky that chalice already has a name, if Im not wrong thats a Convict chalice......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

It looking hottttttt


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

david hasselhoff chalice

chuck norris's poop chalice

thedressisblueandwhite chalice


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

A link maybe??


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Adobe chalice.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I think you just post here:

http://www.reef2rainforest.com/namethechalice/

though I read the rules; outside the lower 48 states you can only win a subscription to the magazine. Will still enter anyway...

Austin Powers Chalice


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

The Cheshire Cat


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> I think you just post here:
> 
> http://www.reef2rainforest.com/namethechalice/
> 
> ...


Correct link, and yes,it does say lower 48 states, but if you win, I'm sure there is a work around.

And the Austin Powers name! Yeah baby! John suggested that, too!

Ok guys, post your names on the link! I want to see this baby!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

FragCave said:


> Well that can be tricky that chalice already has a name, if Im not wrong thats a Convict chalice......


It sure looks like a convict chalice, but maybe something is just slightly different? Surely they would have known before they started the contest.......


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix Saturday night.
Lol


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Insert guitar solo here lol


----------



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

"Austin Powers" is exactly what i thought when i had to name it. And then i scroll down and see that twobytwo and john had the same idea. very weird how we all thought the same thing. 

Sooo i guess my second guess would be "That 70's Coral"


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

FragCave said:


> Well that can be tricky that chalice already has a name, if Im not wrong thats a Convict chalice......


Alex is spot on with this one, I don't see why people are trying to rename a chalice that already has a name.
source: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2113509


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Green zebra eating spaghetti


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Alex is right that's a convict chalice.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice! Once I get me head around this hobby, I will certainly strive to keep these very beautiful corals!


----------

